# Sweet Little All-In-One Baby Dress - Free Pattern (K)



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

You all love my little all-in-one baby top! 
Not sure if you know that I also added a little dress - hope you like it too.
M x 
https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html


----------



## Yvonne54 (Jun 6, 2016)

It is beautiful, they are beautiful


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

You are so talented and generous to share it for all of us to enjoy. Another winner. Thank you


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful dress! Thanks for sharing your pattern


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Love your all-in-one patterns and have knitted several. This is a wonderful addition! Thank you so much for sharing your patterns.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> You all love my little all-in-one baby top!
> Not sure if you know that I also added a little dress - hope you like it too.
> M x
> https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html


Where can I find a larger size all in one baby dress???
I am especially interested in a size to fit a 2 to 3 year old girl.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

So cute thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet! You are so clever :sm02:


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

I love all your patterns.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You are so awesome not only in your designing but that you offer your patterns for free.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

love it! I love the pink!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I already have this pattern in my queue! I think it's so cute. Thank you!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you again for another lovely pattern. I will be knitting this shortly.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! So sweet!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love all your patterns. So sweet!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What a sweet, sweet design!


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

thank you


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> You are so talented and generous to share it for all of us to enjoy. Another winner. Thank you


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Love it! You are the best! Thank you!


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your talent. There is not one of your patterns I don't love.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

That is beautiful, thank you very much for sharing it with us.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks...all of your patterns are amazing!!! I love not having to seam to much at the end of a project! Looking forward to the larger sizes for this dress...I am patient!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Marianna, another gorgeous pattern, your generosity is amazing. You know much I love your patterns!!! It must be wonderful to think there's babies and children all over the world dressed in your beautiful designs. I really appreciate your time and effort in bringing these patterns to all of us. Have a beautiful day/evening Marianna. 
???????????? Ros


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for being so generous with sharing your patterns. They are all so lovely and simple to make, thanks once again.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely and thank you for your time and talent. So nice of you to share your hard work.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful little dress! Thanks!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

NCNeedler said:


> Love your all-in-one patterns and have knitted several. This is a wonderful addition! Thank you so much for sharing your patterns.


What I was thinking only you said it better!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! It's now on my to do list.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your new pattern. I love working on my patterns. I have printed and put the pattern in my to-do stack.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Love it!!!!!! Thank you so much for this Marianna.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, beautiful dress!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for such a cute pattern can't wait to do it.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you, they are gorgeous


----------

